
VR roller coaster ride collides in Madrid, several injured - TuringTest
https://vrscout.com/news/vr-roller-coasters-collide-madrid/
======
TuringTest
Collision happened at the boarding area at moderate speed, causing injuries to
33 people.

None of the injuries appeared to be serious, yet it is believed that the VR
headset prevented people to prepare for the collision, making them worse.

The ride had successfully passed all the daily maintenance checks.

